# Dunwich Dynamo 4th July 2009



## stevevw (14 May 2009)

http://www.southwarkcyclists.org.uk/dunwichfaqs.htm

Who from here are doing this?


----------



## leyton condor (14 May 2009)

I have already booked the coach back. I have been meaning to do this one for years, so I persuaded a few folk from work to do it as well.
Anyone else?


----------



## Aperitif (14 May 2009)

Me probably - check out the Manningtree Mystery Tour post...


----------



## MacB (14 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Me probably - check out the Manningtree Mystery Tour post...



yeah but you're planning the night ride before, riding back from that then the DunRun and no dount riding back from that as well. Those men in white coats will be coming for you Ape.


----------



## Will1985 (14 May 2009)

Me - did it last year as well. It's a bit more flowing than the FNRttC. You can take it at your own pace and stop whenever you want.

I think Tynan said he might be doing it again?


----------



## 4F (14 May 2009)

Yep


----------



## Andrij (14 May 2009)

The plan is FNRttC (marking turns and/or TEC), train home and sleep all day, then DunRun. I may or may not ride part/all of the way back to London - all depends on how I feel.

I had planned on making this a 'fast' DunRun but will be shepherding someone who has only tried this once before and bailed (2007, the rain was too much).


----------



## Tynan (14 May 2009)

Tynan!

Last year was my first and a bit of a slog in places and I said not again

But I reckon second time around will be better, we apparently had a bit of a tailwind last time ...

I rode the 30 miles to Ipswich last year and got the fast train back into London for anyone wondering about transport home

I'd like to think I'd like to ride back, the extra 30 felt alright last time around, bloody long way though


----------



## Will1985 (14 May 2009)

You should have had a sleep at the villgae hall Tynan!!


----------



## oxford_guy (14 May 2009)

My girlfriend and I are doing this and then getting the coach back. Neither of us are particularly fit, so its definitely going to be a challenge!


----------



## Tynan (14 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> You should have had a sleep at the villgae hall Tynan!!



indeed Will, us youngsters have a lot to learn from you old salts, I might not have caught the fairly early train home though if I'd sacked out for hours though init


----------



## Sittingduck (14 May 2009)

Hmm - Looks very tempting. 120 miles might be slightly out of my range though. I liked the part that says no bad hills!


----------



## Aperitif (14 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Hmm - Looks very tempting. 120 miles might be slightly out of my range though. I liked the part that says no bad hills!



If you want to do it SiD - you will! Should be more straightforward for you by then...bring lots of 'on ride' fuel though. Garminize your return station and get a ticket now for peace of mind...even though you may want to cycle back!


----------



## Sittingduck (14 May 2009)

Hahaha, I haven't purchased the Garmin... YET! Although the coach for £14 quid option seems reasonable. I am planning to do the Chiltern Hundreds ride in June and possibly break my Ton then, so perhaps 120 could be achieved...

As for Cycling back - I invite you Sir, to go forth and multiply!


----------



## Aperitif (14 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Hahaha, I haven't purchased the Garmin... YET! Although the coach for £14 quid option seems reasonable. I am planning to do the Chiltern Hundreds ride in June and possibly break my Ton then, so perhaps 120 could be achieved...
> 
> *As for Cycling back - I invite you Sir, to go forth and multiply!*



Now that's easy with a Garmin!  (Don't know about 'forth' though...somewhere - yes)


----------



## CotterPin (14 May 2009)

Haven't done this for ten years. Last time it poured with rain, my lights failed and one of my friends was pushed off her bike by some drunken pedestrians in Great Dunmow. Otherwise it was great fun. 

Guess I am due to try it again sometime. If the weather is good and I am not planning on doing anything else then I will be (with better lights).


----------



## theboytaylor (15 May 2009)

I'm doing it - lord knows why. 120 miles. There's about 30 from our club, Dulwich Paragon, doing it. Look out for the blue train leaving Hackney!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2009)

Just booked my return coach ticket! Just incase the legs are a bit tired (which I suspect they may be!). Also gives the option of a couple of cheeky scoobies at the pub while winding down post-ride 

Training starts now...


----------



## 4F (18 May 2009)

Nice one Sitting Duck, I booked my train ticket at the weekend as well


----------



## iLB (18 May 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Just booked my return coach ticket! Just incase the legs are a bit tired (which I suspect they may be!). Also gives the option of a couple of cheeky scoobies at the pub while winding down post-ride
> 
> Training starts now...



training for the pub??


----------



## Will1985 (18 May 2009)

Train tickets back? Wimps! Real cyclists ride home....


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Train tickets back? Wimps! Real cyclists ride home....



Er... it's a coach not a train and I'm exempt on medical grounds (fat heffa) from being classed as a real cyclist Will


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> training for the pub??



Whatchu take me for  My body is a temple


----------



## Will1985 (18 May 2009)

Only joking. Home is only 25 miles away for me anyway.


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2009)

Oh...about 40 odd minutes before you jump in the bath then Will.


----------



## 4F (19 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Train tickets back? Wimps! Real cyclists ride home....



ahem , train ticket to the start !!!! real cyclists will be cycling the 30 miles home


----------



## Dan B (19 May 2009)

Andrij said:


> The plan is FNRttC (marking turns and/or TEC), train home and sleep all day, then DunRun.


+1


----------



## dellzeqq (19 May 2009)

crikey!

not doing it on skates, then?


----------



## stevevw (19 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> ahem , train ticket to the start !!!! real cyclists will be cycling the 30 miles home



Or getting a lift with a bloke with a van?


----------



## 4F (19 May 2009)

stevevw said:


> Or getting a lift with a bloke with a van?



Ssssssh Steve


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2009)

Aperitif, just read about this ride, now I understand it, am up for it. There and back yeh? MacBludgeon riding back too?


----------



## stevevw (19 May 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Aperitif, just read about this ride, now I understand it, am up for it. There and back yeh? MacBludgeon riding back too?



I hope you are ok using the countryside toilet now, not many public toilets out that way.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2009)

hahaha! Am studying those pregnancy books about bladder control and something called a pelvic floor?


----------



## stevevw (19 May 2009)

Just re-booked my train ticket from Darsham to Liverpool Street on the Saturday afternoon. I originally booked online through thetrainline.com £8 + £1 booking free, but after talking to FFFF about booking a bike space I was unable to get any definitive answer to if I would be allowed to take the bike or not.  I tried ringing National Express but was told that as I booked online I could not book a space over the phone. I could though go to Darsham and ask for a space to be reserved for my bike  I explained that Darsham was over 100 miles away from me and that the station was also unmanned making the trip pointless. They then said I could try my local station who may be able to help. I will not hold my breath. 

So to cut a long story short I gave up and rebooked using the National Express website which gave the option to book a bike space and was £1.90 cheaper too. 

If any one of you Suffolk folk would like a rail ticket from Darsham to Liverpool Street for the 15:38 on 4th July I have one you can have for free, you will have to sort out your own bike space though.


----------



## redjedi (19 May 2009)

I can't believe I have only just seen this one. 500+ riders, better make that 1 more 

Hi Steve, is the ride not on the Saturday night/Sunday Monday, meaning you need a ticket for Sunday 5th not Saturday the 4th, or have I missed something.

I'm not sure how good a bike booking will be if 20+ cyclists all turn up and want to get the same train. 
I think I will ride back to Ipswich where there are 2 trains an hour.



Edit: I've just realised, that the ticket is to get to the start


----------



## Dan B (19 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> crikey!
> 
> not doing it on skates, then?


Was tempted, but I remember long gravelly stretches from last time which are not conducive to roller skating ...


----------



## stevevw (19 May 2009)

redjedi said:


> Edit: I've just realised, that the ticket is to get to the start



Yep thats it, I will be driving over so the Camper van will be at the end so I can have a sleep before going home. 

You may want to book the coach for the return as only 4 bikes at a time on the train, you may have a very long wait to get on the train


----------



## redjedi (19 May 2009)

I don't really fancy a coach trip, I think I would rather cycle back (I didn't actually just say that did I  )

All the sunday trains have to change at Ipswich anyway, so hopefully I could get a train in between the Darsham connection, but I might try and book a bike place to see it it helps.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 May 2009)

redjedi said:


> I don't really fancy a coach trip, I think I would rather cycle back (I didn't actually just say that did I  )
> 
> All the sunday trains have to change at Ipswich anyway, so hopefully I could get a train in between the Darsham connection, but I might try and book a bike place to see it it helps.



The coach is £14 quid with a guarantee of the bike being taken in the furniture vans they are laying on. Gives an opportunity for a well-earned beer or 3 before the 1pm departure 

I'll see how my legs feel (make sure they are still attached to my body) but could be tempted to ride back if loads of others are doing it. Might need a couple of Redbulls first mind you...


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2009)

Oh god Redjedi! Look! Your post was number 666 and you was tempting a mass cycle!! the devil is alive and well i tell thee!


----------



## redjedi (19 May 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh god Redjedi! Look! Your post was number 666 and you was tempting a mass cycle!! the devil is alive and well i tell thee!





Does that mean my soul now belongs to the Demon of the Roads 

(or Martin as he likes to be called )


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2009)

I was visualising a kind off "Ghost Rider" scene with vengance upon white van men and female MPV drivers! 

But yes, I think that applies! So, cycling back then? hehehehe!


----------



## Tynan (29 May 2009)

There's pubs In Dunwich?

I remember only a cafe and the tide being well out

Can anyone planning a sociable ride back to London pencil me in very lightly indeed


----------



## Tynan (9 Jun 2009)

right, in a fit of unusual forward planning triggered by a clash with the kids end of year stage school gala I'm all booked, I have to be in Dartford on either the Sat or Sun, washed and presentable for a 2.30 ko to late

So I'm gunning for the Sun, to have barely enough time to get home and wash and change and go again I have to be on the 9.42 from Ipswich, so I've booked man and bike onto that for £16

I haven't really done the sums yet, that's the latest train I could catch that gave me any sort of chance

2 hour ride to Ipswich means leaving Dunwich at erm ... 7.30

an hour stop at the Church Hall and a 9pm start leaves me all of 10.5 hours of ride time, less queue for breakfast and eat breakfast, 9 hours

9 hours to do 120 odd miles, av speed of erm ... 13.5mph

hmm, suspect I'm leaving Hackney rather early doors, leave at 8 gives me 10hours to ride at 12mph, with the queue and eat breakfast being the fu time

looks good on paper, i can;t remeber my av speed last year although I was surprised at how long it took, there was a fair amount of standing at junctions arguing about turnings and routes

Will, I've penciled you in for a brisk time with no sleepy times at the Village Hall

and unpencil me in for the return leg, tsk


----------



## Tynan (9 Jun 2009)

hah, how long did that plan last?

I do have time to do the Gala on the Sat and then scuttle to Hackney for a pint and a natter and then a leisurely ride with breakfast and stops

and then go home and rest

sooo, pencil me in lightly again for the return leg please and anyone that's interested in a £16 ticket with cycle space on the 9.42 from Ipswich, holler


----------



## Will1985 (9 Jun 2009)

Tynan said:


> Will, I've penciled you in for a brisk time with no sleepy times at the Village Hall


OK, no sleepy times for me. Even on the same schedule as last year and ignoring my nap, we'll still probably get there by 06:30. Could be done in an hour less


----------



## stevevw (9 Jun 2009)

I was just about to offer you a lift to Ipswich as my van will be parked at Dunwich.


----------



## Tynan (9 Jun 2009)

options options options

I wondered when your kind offer of a lift would appear Steve, I won't pretend that I want to ride to Ipswich, is that a genuine offer? if so, brill

I've gone from planned to the minute to no bloody idea now

really Will? I can't remember when I got there other than fairly early as it was a tad dawn like in the queue, all sounds good then, a free ride to the station with time for a long breakfast, too much bloody time now

maybe even a return ride ... or some of one anyway

options options

is anyone organising a return ride? or a beer before the start, anything? we have to be able to better than last year where a grand total of me and Will rdved at the start


----------



## redjedi (9 Jun 2009)

Well I should be there Tynan, and I was thinking of riding back if I have company to keep me awake.

or maybe I'll stop at Ipswich and get the train. I'll have to see how I feel.


----------



## stevevw (9 Jun 2009)

Tynan said:


> options options options
> 
> I wondered when your kind offer of a lift would appear Steve, I won't pretend that I want to ride to Ipswich, is that a genuine offer? if so, brill



Yes no problem if you need to get the train I can give you a lift. I will probably need to give 4F a lift too


----------



## stevevw (9 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Well I should be there Tynan, and I was thinking of riding back if I have company to keep me awake.
> 
> or maybe I'll stop at Ipswich and get the train. I'll have to see how I feel.



You should be Ok riding back with Mr. Teef if he is doing the FNRttC the day before us mere mortals should be able to keep up with him.


----------



## 4F (9 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Yes no problem if you need to get the train I can give you a lift. I will probably need to give 4F a lift too



Oi cheeky, however I may take you up on the offer of a lift, depends on how my arse muscles are feeling upon arrival of Dunwich. Btw I should be up there sometime in the next 10 days and will take a recce of where you can park the VW overnight. 

And yes I will be up for a beer beforehand.


----------



## stevevw (9 Jun 2009)

Im off the drink for the summer.  The piriton that I am on for hay fever does not like alcohol. I had half a glass of red the other night and could not stand up.  In the morning I had the hang over from hell. On the other hand I could stop takeing them for a couple of days so we can have a drink. 

4F is the train you are catching from Ipswich the same one that I am getting from Dunwich?


----------



## 4F (9 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Im off the drink for the summer.  The piriton that I am on for hay fever does not like alcohol. I had half a glass of red the other night and could not stand up.  In the morning I had the hang over from hell. On the other hand I could stop takeing them for a couple of days so we can have a drink.
> 
> 4F is the train you are catching from Ipswich the same one that I am getting from Dunwich?



Steve, I think mine is the train before however I will loiter at Liverpool street until you arrive , I will look at my ticket tonight. Btw I also managed to talk Simon (the bloke at the lunchtime stop on the sunrise ride) into doing it as well. He gets into L street at 17:54 and paid a tenner for 1st class ride !!


----------



## Tynan (9 Jun 2009)

good good good

and absobloodylutely on the 'how we feel' point, DD last year is comfortably the longest I'd ever ridden although with he Ipswich bit tacked on it would only (cough) have been an extra 90 to go home, maybe only 80 ass mine is on the way

I recall tales of chaos and general free for alls at the local stations last year ...

I certainly had no interest in it at all, slightly less than an extra 30 miles


----------



## 4F (10 Jun 2009)

Ok just checked tickets and I am on the 16:08 ex Ipswich getting into Liverpool Street at 17:24


----------



## stevevw (10 Jun 2009)

Mine are 15:38 so may be the same train if it takes 30 min to get to Ipswich?


----------



## 4F (10 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Mine are 15:38 so may be the same train if it takes 30 min to get to Ipswich?



Just looked at the timetable and that must be the next one as it gets in at 17:45


----------



## stevevw (10 Jun 2009)

Guess we can meet up at Liverpool St. then. You had better watch out, hanging about at the station dressed in tight fitting lycra.


----------



## redjedi (16 Jun 2009)

How many CCers have we got doing this then?

Stevevw
Tynan
Sittingduck
Will1965
Andrij
Aperitif ??
Oxford Guy (and Gal)
Cotterpin (weather permitting)
theboytaylor (with Dulwich Paragon CC - the blue blur disapearing into the distance)
4F
ilovebikes ??
coruskate (not on skates)
Davywalnuts ??
Me

[Delia Smith mode] Come on, let's be 'aving yer ! [/Delia Smith mode]


Is there a good place to meet in London fields. Officially it's the pub, but I guess it will get quite busy around there.


----------



## Will1985 (16 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Will1965


Oi! I'm 24, not 44


----------



## stevevw (16 Jun 2009)

I am meeting 4F and Simon at Liverpool Street which may be a good place for any of the CCers to meet up to decide which pub/eatery to go to before the long 2 mile ride to London fields.


----------



## Will1985 (16 Jun 2009)

Good call stevevw - must book my bike space from Diss soon, otherwise there will be problems when all the Ippo lot get on.

I'll be riding on home afterwards, so I can guide people to Halesworth (better than Darsham, 10 miles) or Diss (28 miles) if necessary.


----------



## stevevw (16 Jun 2009)

Will
I have a spare train ticket from Darsham to Liverpool street on Saturday afternoon. Sorry no bike ticket, you are welcome to it if you think you can blag a bike space.


----------



## redjedi (16 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Oi! I'm 24, not 44



Sorry old man. You'll be getting to the age soon when it doesn't really matter anyway 



> I am meeting 4F and Simon at Liverpool Street which may be a good place for any of the CCers to meet up to decide which pub/eatery to go to before the long 2 mile ride to London fields.



Good call Steve. Liverpool Street station at 6pm then?



> I'll be riding on home afterwards, so I can guide people to Halesworth (better than Darsham, 10 miles) or Diss (28 miles) if necessary.



How about Richmond? It's not too far out of your way 


I think I'll be booking a ticket from Ipswich back to London. Whats a good time? About 12ish?


----------



## Tynan (16 Jun 2009)

ride from home to Hackney for me

get your arses to the main meet early enough for a beer in a plastic glass, that said I'll be tight on time as I'll be in Catford watching the kids gala show

lots of talk last year and in the end it was me and will, tsk, bloody yacf had a good dozen mobbed near us, disgrace


----------



## redjedi (16 Jun 2009)

Looks as if we should have at least half a dozen this time tynan

We just have to hope that Will can make it all the way 







ahhh....bless


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> Good call stevevw - must book my bike space from Diss soon, otherwise there will be problems when all the Ippo lot get on..



Ahem, the Ippo lot have already booked


----------



## stevevw (16 Jun 2009)

Those shoes must stink for him to pass out like that.


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Good call Steve. Liverpool Street station at 6pm then?



Yep that sounds like a plan pending any delays


----------



## stevevw (16 Jun 2009)

Any of you that are meeting at Liverpool street know the way to London Fields? Not you Mr. Aperitif 

I have it programmed in the Garmin. But you all know what happens when CCer's follow a Garmin, we could end up in a random field in another part of the country. 

Just to realy scare you I have put the London Fields to Dunwich route in it too. 

I am looking forward to riding with you lot again and also those that have not yet been on one of our Monthly Mystery Tours yet.


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Any of you that are meeting at Liverpool street know the way to London Fields? Not you Mr. Aperitif
> 
> I have it programmed in the Garmin. But you all know what happens when CCer's follow a Garmin, we could end up in a random field in another part of the country.
> 
> ...



Is this the same Garmin that you put the sunrise route in ?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jun 2009)

Mine caught a bad dose of Stevenage 'flu when out playing in Manningtree. I'm all right on my own- it's just the others...


----------



## stevevw (16 Jun 2009)

4F said:


> Is this the same Garmin that you put the sunrise route in ?



Yep thats the one. It does have the benifit of being able to find rather nice young ladies to follow for a few miles


----------



## astrocan (16 Jun 2009)

I think the trains back were a bit mental because the Dynamo coincided with Latitude Festival. Not this year tho. Unfortunately family hols mean I am going to the Festival but not the DD this year.


----------



## Will1985 (17 Jun 2009)

4F said:


> Ok just checked tickets and I am on the 16:08 ex Ipswich getting into Liverpool Street at 17:24


I'm on that too now.


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I'm on that too now.



See you there, the Cycle Chat jersey will probably give it away. 

Stevevw, I have done a recce at Dunwich and the car park outside the cafe has a no overnight parking sign and to be honest looks a little out of the way to park overnight anyway . However the one pub called "The ship inn" is very close and plenty of parking on the wide road outside would probably be your best bet. Darsham station is about 6 miles away and even with your "Garmin" you should be able to find it


----------



## stevevw (18 Jun 2009)

4F said:


> Darsham station is about 6 miles away and even with your "Garmin" you should be able to find it





I am taking my Wife to Southwold on Saturday so may come home via Dunwich and Darsham just to check out the Garmin is telling the truth.

Are you doing this on the Fixed or the geared bike?


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> I am taking my Wife to Southwold on Saturday so may come home via Dunwich and Darsham just to check out the Garmin is telling the truth.
> 
> Are you doing this on the Fixed or the geared bike?



Not sure yet, I have just purchased a very bling gold 18 tooth rear socket from these chaps http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shop.html and will fit it tonight to see how it goes this weekend.

Only been out on the bike twice since the sunrise ride due to the appointment with Dr Scapel and having a stinking cold for the last week which appears to be thankfully now going.


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2009)

This Dunwich thread is very half hearted, tsk

I'm itching to go, I alarmingly for me cleaned and oiled and tweaked the bike yesterday after a long and productive day and then went back inside, watched a few youtube Brunell vids and some DD vids and then sat on the sofa itching to go

Had a small race with someone rapid on the way in to work, there was some 27mph stretches where he was trying to drop me I think, Boardman with Fulcrum wheels and some impressive calf muscles, I suspect the food chain dictates that bikes with mudguards rack and fat pannier isn't supposed to be able to draft him and freewheel on occasion

bring it on, the Lady wife grumbled but gave implicit ok to the idea of riding back, granted it might all seem less of a good idea at the halfway stage, but I reckon a nice pub roast dinner on the way back will quite heroic, if I don't do it now I never will, I forget, now that redjedi is struggling, is anyone else likely to tackle the homeward route?

the direct homeward route


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jun 2009)

I am booked on the return coach (departing at 1pm), the bikes are going to follow the coach convoy in furniture vans. I will be amazed if I make it as far as Dunwich, much less consider cycling back! 


SD


----------



## stevevw (22 Jun 2009)

I checked out Dunwich on Saturday. I hope the thousands of flying bugs have gone by the 5th, nasty little things. Have found a place to park the camper, as sugested by 4F just out side the pub looks good.  So I have to make it or I will not be getting home any time soon.

Must say I am a bit worried about it as did a 60+ on Sunday and my seat was a right pain in the arse but we were going for it a bit which may have made the difference. Or I have been spending too much time on the fixed and lost the feel for the Ribble saddle. Am going to use the Ribble for the next two weeks to try and get used to it again. 

What sort of pace will people be aiming for? Yesterdays 60 was 17.5mph average which was too fast for comfort for me. 12mph inc stops I was thinking.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jun 2009)

Pace-wise, I did a solo 40 miler Yesterday morning and was quite pleased with the rolling avg of 15mph  There was some London traffic involved (even early on a Sunday morning). The Dynamo will be by far my longest ever ride and I would imagine a rolling avg of 12mph with a 15 mph cruising speed might be about right. This pace will probably be too slow though for most of the other CC'ers and I fully expect to get dropped!


----------



## stevevw (22 Jun 2009)

SD Perhaps you me and 4F should start a bit earlier so the Three fatateers stand a chance of getting to the food stop before its all gone


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jun 2009)

Lol


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2009)

Don;t worry about pace, it's utterly at the speed that feels right at the time, you can always find someone or a group that's doing a comfortable pace

Last year I rode quite quick some of the time and plodded along for others as I felt more or less tired,it's a long way and overnight too so it's hardly a race, I was surprised at how low my average speed was but there's a lot of stopping at junctions and I might do a pub or two this time, Dunwich ain't going anywhere

Anyway, it's quite hard to stay with someone in the dark, I think me and Will managed it for about 50 odd miles and got separated thereafter, one bike in the dark looks much like another, especially when you have a few dozen to chose from, I think we got separated a few times and happened upon each other before getting finally parted, Will sacking out for two hours at the stop put the final kibosh on it

I did some long stretches in the wee hours on my tod that weren't much fun and some long stretches approaching dawn with someone that was brill, a right good chat and ride at a good pace, he had wine gums and I had chocolate raisins, unless you're bloody good at map reading you tend to wait at tricky junctions and wait for a larger and better equipped group to catch up anyway, the amount of groups going the wrong way after discussions was quite alarming, people with gps tend to get followed although they're nothing like failsafe at all

a big group went left up Clapton Road after two miles, that was in London with daylight and signposts ffs

relax, it'll be fine, last year I'd done two 50 miles rides in the months leading up to it, both easy ones, otherwise commuting, it was a strain but it was never in doubt, you just keep going, especially when there's girls and people on MTBs around


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> SD Perhaps you me and 4F should start a bit earlier so the Three fatateers stand a chance of getting to the food stop before its all gone



Oi I heard that  I went out for a 45 mile spin at the weekend on the fixed and boy did my arse hurt at the end. That's what not much cycling in 6 weeks does for you  Looks for websites that sell office chairs with bike seat fittings. Going to have to put some miles in over the next 10 days to harden it up again.

I cannot see a lightning pace coming up and was thinking of something in the 14 - 15 region.


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2009)

Having not ridden at night before what is the recommended sp for clothing ? I was thinking of my CC shirt with a merino fleece. Should that be enough and can you get away with fingerless gloves ?


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jun 2009)

During the FNRttC run to Brighton at the start of May, I was VERY glad of my bibless longs (purchased especially that day) and will be wearing them on the DD. Think I wore long gloves, as opposed to mitts and a waterproof jacket too. Hard to tell until the day/night though and I recall it was a cooler night on the Lon-Bri. Might be warm enough for the first hour or so (urban), in normal gear and take other items in a backpack or something?

Good lights are also a Godsend. I nearly chanced it with my crummy Cateye front light and a mini torch taped on top but in the end I splashed out on a Fenix tourch which lit up the road ahead very well!

SD


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2009)

It was late July last year and perfectly clement

It gets cold in the wee hours and leaving the Lavenham stop at about 3am, it was was ****ing freezing, your body's at low ebb at 3am, I put every single thing I had on at that point and kept it on until dawn, I cried with joy at finding some long fingered gloves at the bottom of my pannier

so be warned

yes, a good light is absolutely necessary on the country lanes, otherwise you have to ride with someone that does have good light, that said loads of people do it with blinky commute lights, they must have far better night vision than me, it's reeely dark out in the country side, full moon hopefully but there's some very shady windy windy roads, I've upgraded my front light big time since last year


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jun 2009)

Take full gloves 4F. Arm warmers. A buff too.
On Sunday, I wore bibshorts, a base layer, S/s jersey, arm warmers, long finger gloves, buff, cap and helmet. About 2am I put on a Montane windproof and that "just about" covered me for warmth. It can get 'friskette' to say the least!

Ask MacBludgeon for an appraisal of the relative merits of merino clothing at nightime - he's another toff sensible person.


----------



## leyton condor (22 Jun 2009)

I see quite a possy is gathering.
This year I am hoping to cycle one way, as I have already purchased the coach ticket back. If all goes well maybe next year I'll contemplate the return leg.
Bike seems OK for the journey, I just need to get myself a decent front light, thinking of getting a hope vision 1.
See you guys at the start.


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2009)

posse is cool

possy is too much like posy, which isn't

we had six last year, two on the day

I'd like merino only it's a bit pricey init and I've done the budget on a new light


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jun 2009)

Well, who's the definites?

I think there wil be at least 8


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2009)

This is a cracking merino top http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-ALA-WIN.htm

Just need to get a decent light now as mine died a death earlier this year


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2009)

I'm there for certs barring breaking something

that top looks too warm for me unless they really are as cool as they say, doesn't the polyester outer reduce the effect of the merino?


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2009)

It is as cool as it says


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2009)

I'm interested, have you got one, not quite sure about that red


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2009)

Tynan said:


> I'm interested, have you got one, not quite sure about that red



Yep, I shall bring it for the ride. As a matter of interest which front light are you running at the mo ?


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2009)

maxx ride, 480 of your fiercest lumens, it's the fourth in as many weeks after my joystick bust after a year, the repair was faulty and I upgraded to the Ride and that was faulty too so I can't honestly recomend it, the fourth one seem fine so far, very compact, wireless and burns bright and long

pricey though, no change from £180 odd

how long is delivery from NZ to here?


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2009)

Well I ordered 2 weeks before Christmas (2 days after their pre christmas deadline) and it arrived in 7 days


----------



## Tynan (22 Jun 2009)

hmm, paid on Thu, ride on Sat week, sounds a doable, I rather fancy a ss top as well

thanks


----------



## stevevw (26 Jun 2009)

Not long to go now.  

Went out last night around 10pm to test the lights it was sort of dark dusk with a nice orange horizon. I have a Cateye EL530 and two Tesco torch's to be honest even with all three on they were not that great so settled for the Cateye for the next hour or so, by then I was riding through some very dark lanes and put the Tesco torch's on and to my suprise they lite the road up very well. So I will be using mainly the Cateye and then when it gets very black all three. Have also bought a bulk load of Duracells to keep them running, all I need now is a bullet belt for all the spare cells.

Even by 1am I was warm enough with a LS jersey, leg warmers and bibshorts. I had mitts on for the first hour then changed to full gloves.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jun 2009)

Exactly how I found my way to Stoneghenge steve...530 + two Tescos lashed under the stem, although they were more use illuminating the messengers that I rolled down with...not a lot of lights between them!

In the darkest of dark places - an advantage but otherwise the Cateye lasted through the night and gave a good overall level. Take 4AAs spare if you must but it-is-S-u-m-m-e-r-t-i-m-e supposedly.


----------



## Tynan (26 Jun 2009)

don;t get too ging ho with how warm you were, it gets cole when it's 3 am and you ben stopped for half an hour after riding for six hours, it's a body trying to go to sleep thing rather than a cold outside thing


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2009)

I don't know what to do about leg wear for this!
Might be very glad of bibless longs in the cold of the country night (if it is a cold, cloudless night) but don't fancy hanging about in them later in the morning or when coming back in the coach...

Probably have to take a change of clothes and some flip flops but not sure if my little bladder holding backpack will fit it all in


----------



## leyton condor (26 Jun 2009)

I'm thinking cycling shorts with a pair of old longs or pair of ronhills in the bladderpack for the cold dark hours. What about food, is it wise to bring a meal, or are there opportunities on route?


----------



## Will1985 (26 Jun 2009)

As Tynan says, it will get quite chilly after midnight.

Foodwise, there is a village hall stop at about 70 miles where you can get hot food and drinks. Well worth it but still bring plenty of money for pubs, petrol stations and of course Flora's cafe at the beach.


----------



## Tynan (27 Jun 2009)

I'm going to go bib longs and layer up as i go, maybe a bit warm early doors but that won't last, going to bring bib shorts in case i tackle the ride back

summer shoes and overshoes, going to risk cold feet, mine always get cold anyway

some cracking new mitts and a winter pair in the pannier, etc etc

took a buttered Soreen last time that really hit the spot every hour, bag or two of rasians and sweets, I took a couple of rounds of sandwichs that went down well at the stop, the stops not brilliant, cup of tea and some pasta salad is what I had, or a cup of soup so don;t bank on that being enough, nice fry at Dunwich though, after some queueing

thumping great roast dinner en route home I reckons

it's along way so do plan for eventuallities like cold or thirst or breakdowns

two new tyres and fresh brake pads and a frame pump picked up today

granted all replacing wor out shagged items, my 29mph emergency stop in the week has stripped about three inches of rubber of the rear Blizzard, not very fetching


----------



## 4F (28 Jun 2009)

Forecast looking good http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=suffolk&day=7


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2009)

it'll doubtless change ten tmes between now and then but that'll do nicely, spesh the wind dropping to nothing on later on


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2009)

ah-ha - a northerly breeze. The sun may shine on the just and the unjust, but the wind favours the genteel!


----------



## Tynan (28 Jun 2009)

it ain't northerly

and you're riding the night before anyway


----------



## iLB (29 Jun 2009)

we did the dun run route and back again yesterday, nice enough route, bloody boring in places though... 
not much in the way of hills
250-something miles in one day=sore now


----------



## stevevw (29 Jun 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> we did the dun run route and back again yesterday, nice enough route, bloody boring in places though...
> not much in the way of hills
> 250-something miles in one day=sore now



Are you doing it again next week too?


----------



## iLB (29 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Are you doing it again next week too?



im afraid not, im off on a cycle tour on the 5th so...
and i dont think i'll feel like another 400K for a long time


----------



## redjedi (29 Jun 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> we did the dun run route and back again yesterday, nice enough route, bloody boring in places though...
> not much in the way of hills
> 250-something miles in one day=*sore now*



 That doesn't sound too promising for you and me Tynan. I haven't done any riding in almost 2 weeks. Not the best preperation for this little spin


----------



## iLB (29 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> That doesn't sound too promising for you and me Tynan. I haven't done any riding in almost 2 weeks. Not the best preperation for this little spin



are you going there and back?


----------



## redjedi (29 Jun 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> are you going there and back?



That was the crazy idea we were having. Although I now think it might be wise to plot a course which follows the train line back, giving us an escape route if needed.

How long did you and Andy do it in? 

We'll be taking it easy and stopping for a few Sunday lunches along the way.


----------



## iLB (29 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> That was the crazy idea we were having. Although I now think it might be wise to plot a course which follows the train line back, giving us an escape route if needed.
> 
> How long did you and Andy do it in?
> 
> We'll be taking it easy and stopping for a few Sunday lunches along the way.



it was 17 and a bit hours cycling, 14.4mph average for the whole thing, i left home at 3am and got back around 2am the next day... its a very long day, especially in the heat...

we followed the same route back as we did there, and there are no train stations, altho we were within 7 miles of Ipswich at one point


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2009)

You're sorted bikewise and up for it Jedi?

Excellent, yes to lunches and yes to a weather eye on trains, it might not go past stations but they'll be chances to divert to stations surely, a proper map might be in order

17 hours, hmmm, not sure I got as far as doubling the single trip hours, I kinda of figured that the day trip would be nicer than the night one and with the chance of some nice stops

whatever, if you never try ...

what you bought in the end then jedi? I remember you posting elsewhere ruminating on several very expensive bikes


----------



## redjedi (29 Jun 2009)

Haven't got it yet, but I've decided on the Bianchi 1885 

I was very happy with my last Bianchi. It took a coulpe of falls and a side on impact from a car and kept on going.

I'll be ordering the voucher this week, but it won't be here before the weekend.

Hopefully Aperitifs offer of lending me a bike is still open, so I'll have something to use.

The coach is definately out of the question (I won't be letting one of 'Teef's bike out of my sight) and I'm not sure his bikes "do" trains. It might be like trying to get a cat into a box


----------



## stevevw (29 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> Hopefully Aperitifs offer of lending me a bike is still open, so I'll have something to use.
> 
> The coach is definately out of the question (I won't be letting one of 'Teef's bike out of my sight) and I'm not sure his bikes "do" trains. It might be like trying to get a cat into a box



Perhaps you will be lucky and it will be a tandem.


----------



## redjedi (29 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Perhaps you will be lucky and it will be a tandem.



With Aperitif at the front


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jun 2009)

I polished + oiled the Look on Saturday and tried to stop it creaking.
Only stopped when I got off.
Peddles Luke? Peddles peddles peddles


----------



## Tynan (29 Jun 2009)

250 miles on a borrowed bike not yet seen with four days to go

you have to admire that sort of gung ho


----------



## redjedi (29 Jun 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I polished + oiled the Look on Saturday and tried to stop it creaking.
> Only stopped when I got off.
> Peddles Luke? Peddles peddles peddles



You must be overdue for a service teef? 

Peddles....I can either use my SPDs and bring some pedals with me (I've just ordered some so they should be here before the weekend) or I can go and buy some road shoes, which I was planning on getting with the bike on C2W voucher. 
But I don't mind getting them early and using the balance of the voucher on other things.


----------



## stevevw (30 Jun 2009)

redjedi said:


> SPDs



Shimano on Aperitifs bike  are you


----------



## 4F (30 Jun 2009)

Looking a bit breezy now especially for the cycle back to the smoke posse


----------



## arallsopp (30 Jun 2009)

For the endurance readers amongst you, ride report of last weekend's Dun Run route and back here.


----------



## redjedi (30 Jun 2009)

stevevw said:


> Shimano on Aperitifs bike  are you



He's also trying to lend me some shoes so I don't have to soil his Look with Sh***ano. I may have to lose a toe or two but as long as 'teefs happy 


Good read Andy, You've got me raring to go now, but also scared about the return.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2009)

sort out the mental attitude jedi

I'm going with confident determination for the outward and blase whatever for the return, I've convinced myself the return leg is all downhill


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jun 2009)

..do what you like red...the sonic timer on the explosive in the tubes will not activate for the first hour, but if it doesn't hear that clunckik, clunkik of Looks, but instead the 'parp' of Shimano..."BOOM!"

See you about 19:30 or so this evening...or whatever


----------



## Tynan (30 Jun 2009)

assuming he can get the pedals to go round at all with all that extra weight

tsk


----------



## Andrij (1 Jul 2009)

Barry is predicting 800 bikes at London Fields on Saturday, so get there early if you want a pint.


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

Still undecided on what to wear top layer. Forecast is dry clear night and 13/14 deg C overnight. I am thinking that I will bake if I wear a merino top layer and don't really want to carry a rucsack if I can help it.

decisions decision


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2009)

You will not bake.
Consider it colder than you think 4F...I think I might be tempted to carry a rucksack, small one for tarts and suchlike (need one about 150 litres if your lucky on the way out of London )
Any remaining food will be consumed by the locusts of bike, and you will be prepared for all weather eventualities, including the stripey bathing longjohns


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2009)

I'm starting to think warm although a clear night means a cold night surely?

I'm taking a pannier, I have no idea how people can travel without at least some kit, clothes alone surely?


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

Small backpack for me with bladder inside. Will pack clean t-shirt & shorts etc. Impossible to do this with nothing but a saddle pack, I think!


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

I think I will be taking a backpack, mainly full of food*, so it should get lighter as we get further into the ride 

I'll be wearing shorts on this one, with a SS base layer and SS jersey. I'll try to get some arm warmers and I'll have my windproof jacket.

I should be alright with fingerless gloves. Not many hills which means no finger number descents.

* also as many locks as I can carry, so I can lock up the Look


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2009)

clean clothes?

ride the train home like a man

the six odd of us that caught the train from Ipswich last year were like gods in very sweaty and grimy lycra, swigging nice cold stella at 11 in the morning

the whole carriage was admiring us

sort of


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

Clean clothes? I'm not going on holiday, just out for a ride.

What next, toothbrush and razor? 

Ok, Maybe I'll bring a can of deodorant.

If your worried about what other people think of your godly aroma, you should just ride back, then it's just the cows you have to worry about.


----------



## stevevw (1 Jul 2009)

Well I will be taking:
Two full sets of clean cloths (cold and hot weather).
Rain coat.
Washing kit, toothbrush, razor etc.
Clean dry towl.
Loads of food and drink.
Bed.
Cooker.
Kitchen sink.
Dining table.
Kettle.













Trouble is it will be packed in my van parked at Dunwich.


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

No one likes a show off Steve


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2009)

be fair, he's offered lifts

perhaps only to people in clean clothes

I'm pondering a dip in the briney to clean up before changing into fresh cycle kit pre return, only I don't want to carry a towel really and suspect drying with filthy cycle kit will be counter productive

air dry perhaps, gonna be chilly early morning init


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

So we won't need to wait for the cafe queue then?

I hope you've got plenty of bacon and eggs in there?


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:


> be fair, he's offered lifts
> 
> perhaps only to people in clean clothes
> 
> ...



Getting your excuses in early?


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> So we won't need to wait for the cafe queue then?
> 
> I hope you've got plenty of bacon and eggs in there?



That's a fine point


----------



## stevevw (1 Jul 2009)

Tell you what I will get some food in for the wearers of Cycle Chat Jersey's. 
Tea, coffee, milk, bacon, eggs and bread. Oh mushrooms and tomatoes for Aperitif. So if the que for the cafe is massive we can all munch on sarnies and tea in front of them. 

Give me some idea of numbers of CCers that will be riding together and I will sort it.


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> Tell you what I will get some food in for the wearers of Cycle Chat Jersey's.
> Tea, coffee, milk, bacon, eggs and bread. Oh mushrooms and tomatoes for Aperitif. So if the que for the cafe is massive we can all munch on sarnies and tea in front of them.
> 
> Give me some idea of numbers of CCers that will be riding together and I will sort it.



Steve, now you are talking


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> Steve, now you are talking



No he's not - he's cooking!


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> Tell you what I will get some food in for the *wearers of Cycle Chat Jersey's*.





I don't have a jersey. 

Can I just write Cyclechat on my forehead? But I'll have to use indelible ink so it doesn't get washed off by the sweat


----------



## stevevw (1 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> I don't have a jersey.



Guess you will be quing then.


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

Right, in that case I'm setting the pace.I want to get there before the queue gets too long. 
We're going to average 18+mph. You get one relief stop before the midway cafe, where you will have 1/2 an hour to eat and recover. I'll allow one more stop before Dunwich.


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

I've just heard that Evans are posting my voucher today (I only sent the forms off yesterday), I may have a choice of bikes for the weekend


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> I don't have a jersey.
> 
> Can I just write Cyclechat on my forehead? But I'll have to use indelible ink so it doesn't get washed off by the sweat



Want to borrow my jersey? 







Haven't washed it this year yet...


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Want to borrow my jersey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ummm....you've already done more than enough, thanks anyway


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> Right, in that case I'm setting the pace.I want to get there before the queue gets too long.
> We're going to average 18+mph. You get one relief stop before the midway cafe, where you will have 1/2 an hour to eat and recover. I'll allow one more stop before Dunwich.



I can't hear you, lalalalala, Got any brown sauce Steve for me to spill down the front of my CYCLECHAT top as I am eating one of your delicious bacon rolls ?


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

Did I hear mention of bacon rolls?


----------



## stevevw (1 Jul 2009)

So you lot not content with just bread then. Now I have to get rolls and brown sauce too. 

Actually sounds better to me too. Quick trip to Sainsbury's on Saturday morning to get stocked up, then a slow drive up to Dunwich for fish & chips at the cafe before the train to London Town.


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

SD how are the legs now, better with the spd's back on ?


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2009)

****ing hell Steve, if you're serious you're a star

the cafe did do a very nice breakfast but the queue and then the wait inside for a chair after ordering was a shag, people quite understandably weren't in the mood to get up and leave

I'm defo up for a CC fry and recuperate, everyone chip towards costs, let us all know, we'd all have done over a fiver in the cafe, lets make it a big fry up under the circumstances, I'm very happy to do some cooking and cleaning etc whatever

folding chairs?

and whisper this quietly ... some nice cold beers?

I can bring a spare CC SS top if this'll get jedi into the club, I need him in good order for the return leg, especially after that savage timetable for the outward leg

fingers crossed for the new bike rather than Aperitif's booby trapped loaner

brill

I can already taste my first Sunday Roast on the homeward leg, nice beer garden, admiring girls ...


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> SD how are the legs now, better with the spd's back on ?



The left knee has been pretty much pain free for the past 24 hrs, so it's looking good. Have been coasting pretty easily on the commutes this week though, as I am a little worried about it still and the heat also seemed reason enough not to overdo it 

p.s. Steve - It's pronounced "Tomato sauce" 

SD


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2009)

brown sauce for me


----------



## Will1985 (1 Jul 2009)

I'm taking a small rucksack again this year, carrying a few snacks plus warmer stuff for the night.

Redjedi - I'll probably have a gilet you can wear to get into the club 

I didn't bring a lock back with me from Brum, mainly to reduce weight but now I realise it might be handy at Liverpool St. No nicking my bike from the carriage at Ipswich station 4F!


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I'm taking a small rucksack again this year, carrying a few snacks plus warmer stuff for the night.
> 
> Redjedi - I'll probably have a gilet you can wear to get into the club
> 
> I didn't bring a lock back with me from Brum, mainly to reduce weight but now I realise it might be handy at Liverpool St. No nicking my bike from the carriage at Ipswich station 4F!



Will, I am sure my lock can stretch to 2 bikes and I can bring a spare if required. Tsk nick your bike at Ipswich, this is Suffolk old chap not Essssssssssssssssssssex


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

What's the plan for Saturday evening then... Meeting at Liverpool St Station?


----------



## andygates (1 Jul 2009)

Does anyone want to take the CC relay jersey off my hands? 

(I'll be the one on the pennyfarthing)


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

Will it be clean?


----------



## Andrij (1 Jul 2009)

Anyone else doing the double* this year?

*(FNRttC & DunRun)


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> What's the plan for Saturday evening then... Meeting at Liverpool St Station?



I am on the same train as Will getting into Liverpool street at 17:24, Steve is on the next train and my friend Simon (if he is still coming) gets in at 17:54. Now having followed Steve and his Garmin before if any of you chaps from the smoke are around it would be handy to follow someone who knows the turf and hopefully all enjoy a drink before the pub runs out of beer


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

I am more used to the nicer parts of town - eg South London  BUT I do know how to get to Liverpool Street and there's a fair few boozers round there. Shouldn't be hard to get to Hackney or wherever the start is though. I need to fetch my coach ticket from the Pub on the park before we roll off to Dunwich mind you...

I think I remember RedJ suggesting we all meet up at Liverpool St about 6? Could have a cheeky beer energy drink round there somewhere before trunding off to the main meeting point?


----------



## Will1985 (1 Jul 2009)

I followed a group of cyclists last year on this route.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

Nice - Need to stay away from the stip joints of Shoreditch though...


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I followed a group of cyclists last year on this route.



How many pubs does that go past ?


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2009)

The Woodin Shades outside and left of the Bishopgate exit is a decent enough pub, real ale and you can loaf outside with your bikes, no distance to London Fields from there

I'm on a timetable that involves me going straight to London Fields (goog;e ay 8.1 miles) with an hour or two to spare tops so no lollygagging around Shoreditch or else

How many of us are there?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2009)

One of you Tynan, probably one of me, and maybe a couple of one and a halfs arriving from oop North = x-n


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

I think the roll call is looking something like this:

SteveVW
4F
Aperitif
RedJedi
Sitting(kingoftheinclines)Duck
Tynan
Will1985
Leyton condor
Oxford guy?
Coruskate?
Andrij?
Davywalnuts?


----------



## 4F (1 Jul 2009)

No mountains this way Mr Duck. Maybe a slight incline but that's your lot.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

Aww shucks


----------



## Andrij (1 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I think the roll call is looking something like this:
> 
> SteveVW
> 4F
> ...



I'm definitely doing the DunRun, but this year won't be a speed ride. I'll be taking it easy and travelling along with the pair of penny farthings (or is that pennies farthing?). I just hope I get enough sleep after the FNRttC.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2009)

I wouldn't give you tuppence ha'penny for that ride Andrij...


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:


> The Woodin Shades outside and left of the Bishopgate exit is a decent enough pub, real ale and you can loaf outside with your bikes, no distance to London Fields from there
> 
> I'm on a timetable that involves me going straight to London Fields (goog;e ay 8.1 miles) with an hour or two to spare tops so no lollygagging around Shoreditch or else
> 
> How many of us are there?



We could get a little closer to the park before re-fueling. There's The Albion which is on Will's route. It will also make him feel at home 

Do you guys want to eat before setting off, not sure if they will serve food?


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2009)

you're going for food with your new bike?


----------



## redjedi (1 Jul 2009)

I'll more than likely be on Aperitif's Look so I don't really want to leave it chained up in central London. 
But I'll be having a late lunch before I leave, so I don't mind watching the bikes,as long as someone brings me out a pint and some pork scratchings


----------



## Tynan (1 Jul 2009)

yuk yuk

there'll be that many bikes outisde the pub In London Fields you'll struggle to find yours

and plenty fast food in the areas and a pub, can't be beyond the wit of man

Greene King IPA as I recall last tme, plastic glass though, booo


----------



## Will1985 (1 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> There's The Albion which is on Will's route. It will also make him feel at home


Less of that! There's only one Albion to remind me of home.

I just put that route up as an example - the aforementioned pub was the only one I remember seeing...


----------



## leyton condor (2 Jul 2009)

Locks, I hadn't thought of bringing a lock.

I kind of thought I would be with my bike for most of the time, but I guess maybe not.

Do you guy's normally lock your bikes at the halfway stop or is it so remote that this is unnecessary?


----------



## stevevw (2 Jul 2009)

leyton condor said:


> Locks, I hadn't thought of bringing a lock.
> 
> I kind of thought I would be with my bike for most of the time, but I guess maybe not.
> 
> Do you guy's normally lock your bikes at the halfway stop or is it so remote that this is unnecessary?



I will take my small lock as it is in my saddle bag all the time. But I would be suprised if it will be needed. Should be enough of us to look out for each others bikes. 

The only thing I am worried about is blinding people following me with the new smart light. It is very bright so may also fit a smaller light for group riding.


----------



## 4F (2 Jul 2009)

leyton condor said:


> Locks, I hadn't thought of bringing a lock.
> 
> I kind of thought I would be with my bike for most of the time, but I guess maybe not.
> 
> Do you guy's normally lock your bikes at the halfway stop or is it so remote that this is unnecessary?



The half way stop is not going to an issue as it is very very remote. I would have thought that it could be more of an issue at the start point


----------



## redjedi (2 Jul 2009)

You can leave your bike with me. I'll have a thick chain with me and can fit a couple of bikes in it.

But as I won't be using my own bike, and after my recent loss, I won't be leaving my bike un-attended.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2009)

Luke - did you ride last night? Sorted out something for your position? (Apart from standing outside every pub between Londres and Dunwich! ) (Calm down - it's only a bike...)


----------



## stevevw (2 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> You can leave your bike with me. I'll have a thick chain with me and can fit a couple of bikes in it.
> 
> But as I won't be using my own bike, and after my recent loss, I won't be leaving my bike un-attended.



That's a shame I was hoping to pick up a nice Look on Saturday evening.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2009)

Stick your butt out of the campervan window - then you'll get a nice look...and probs. an offer or two...


----------



## stevevw (2 Jul 2009)




----------



## redjedi (2 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Luke - did you ride last night? Sorted out something for your position? (Apart from standing outside every pub between Londres and Dunwich! ) (Calm down - it's only a bike...)



SPDs have only just arrived. I'm test riding my new bike at Evans this evening, but I will probably go straight home and then go out to set yours up.

I noticed the Shimano pedals won't be alone, what with the Look having a Shimano headset 

Ok, I'll relax about leaving the bike locked up.

My kidney is in very good shape, if anything should happen


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2009)

Shimano 600 - Shimano BB as well - but that's only because I didn't want you to feel bad about buggering up my bike your delicate footwear.


----------



## redjedi (2 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:



> Shimano 600 - Shimano BB as well - but that's only because I didn't want you to feel bad about buggering up my bike your delicate footwear.



I have ordered some new shoes and Look cleats, but I may not get them until saturday. I don't think a 120 - 250 mile ride is the time to test out new shoe/pedal combination.


----------



## Dan B (2 Jul 2009)

Andrij said:


> Anyone else doing the double* this year?
> 
> *(FNRttC & DunRun)


Me, again. I will probably be wearing LondonSkaters Speed Team jersey though, I don't own a CC top

Here's hoping I don't **** my knees quite as badly this time as I did last year


----------



## 4F (2 Jul 2009)

What time does the peleton usually set off ?


----------



## Andrij (2 Jul 2009)

Between 8 and 9 pm.


----------



## stevevw (2 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> What time does the peleton usually set off ?



Around 9pm I think.

I know SD would be up for closer to 8pm so would I.

Found this:

"*What time?*

8pm for a 9pm start. That's PM. Saturday evening. 4 July 2009. Independence Day. 185 days of 2009 gone, 180 left. 
Careful, that start time isn't precise, people start to leave when they feel like it after 8pm. 
A sort of momentum develops like those bats from a cave, and suddenly it's gone. 
Some leave much earlier and most can’t see the point of that. It’s not a race so what is the point?"


----------



## Tynan (2 Jul 2009)

9 rather than 8 in my book, assuming its balmy outside the pub, there;s no bloody hurry that's for sure, it ain't going anywhere and there's an hour's less temptation from pubs en route

no need for a lock whatsoever is my opinion, Dunwich and the stop are like the moon as regards security


----------



## Tynan (2 Jul 2009)

right, my last ride today pre Dun, taking the wife to the theatre tomorrow

been taking it easyish this week which has chimed with feeling rather weary

Some Assos short posted to me this morning, heaven knows how fast they'll make me


----------



## 4F (2 Jul 2009)

Just been fettling with the bike for the past couple of hours and it is sparking and ready to rock and roll, bring it on.


----------



## redjedi (2 Jul 2009)

I pick up my new bike first thing tomorrow morning so it'll be nice and shiny. 

I haven't ridden for 2 weeks, so I'll either be really fresh and ready for it, or completely under prepared 

For those thinking of riding back. I thought a good route would be Ipswich - Manningtree (home of Auntie Helen) - Colchester - Chelmsford - Brenford, trying to avoid the A12. 
All these places offer an escape route of a train back to London, and it's slightly shorter than the Dun Run.


----------



## 4F (2 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> I pick up my new bike first thing tomorrow morning so it'll be nice and shiny.
> 
> I haven't ridden for 2 weeks, so I'll either be really fresh and ready for it, or completely under prepared
> 
> ...



That's certainly preferable than riding down the A12 however the A12(N) from Darsham to Ipswich would be fine early morning for the first part, I have ridden on it many times and it is quiet early doors


----------



## Tynan (2 Jul 2009)

I assumed we were retracing our route

Noy overly keen on doing any fast roads if I'm tired, I rather fancy a wobble along through the countryside


----------



## redjedi (2 Jul 2009)

We would avoid the A12 ( as long as no-one has a Garmin  ), there are small roads that join the villages running alongside. I'll try and print out a road by road guide off google maps tomorrow.
This way is a more direct route home and should give plenty of options for pub lunch(es), plus the bonus of bailing out every 10-20 miles.


----------



## Tynan (2 Jul 2009)

I'm not going to argue with anyone that takes responsibility for the route but I'd like to enjoy the ride home


----------



## arallsopp (2 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:


> I assumed we were retracing our route
> 
> Noy overly keen on doing any fast roads if I'm tired, I rather fancy a wobble along through the countryside


No bail out opportunities if you retrace mate, and very few food stops.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2009)

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=62430 

Here's one I mucked up earlier...


----------



## stevevw (3 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=62430
> 
> Here's one I mucked up earlier...



Surprisingly direct route that Aperitif  I take it is only a rough guide and will be far more zig zag on the day. 

This is what I have in the Garmin for the outward trip.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=57295

Not 100% correct but goes through all the listed villages and town's on the Dunwich Dynamo FAQ page. So we/I should be able to find my/our way to the camper/food van.


----------



## redjedi (3 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=62430
> 
> Here's one I mucked up earlier...



That's pretty much what I had in mind. We might even bump into a few CCers going for a sunday spin.

So you're leading the way then Martin? 

(I'll be picking up a map from Waterstones on Saturday, just in case you decide to bring your Garmin  )


----------



## 4F (3 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> (I'll be picking up a map from Waterstones on Saturday, just in case you decide to bring your Garmin  )



A very wise move


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2009)

I only draw those pics on the mapping programme - never bother loading them in...well. only the start, stop and a title!
I have had not a lot of sleep this week, am trying to avoid going to Earls Court tomorrow for work purposes - things could get hazy.
Best treat it like a commute then. A journey, not a race.


----------



## redjedi (3 Jul 2009)

Tynan - Clear some space in your inbox.


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2009)

right

to be clear; jedi will have a map and a lock/guard duty, aperitif will have a garmin, steve will have a van with breako and some beers

I'll bring myself it seems, happy to do catering duties

I'll go with the flow/more experienced types regarding routes if it's shorter and with some nice pub lunches on the way

pah to bail outs

I've ridden eay and no riding today but I'm always tired and have a manic day tomorrow and out in the West End tonight

gonna be a blast


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> Tynan - Clear some space in your inbox.



will do

les autres filled it up with their mobile numbers init


----------



## redjedi (3 Jul 2009)

Will you be meeting us at Liverpool St Station at 6pm Tynan or going straight to London fields?

Where do you want to meet us if it's the latter?


----------



## leyton condor (3 Jul 2009)

I am going straight to london fields to meet up with a couple of guys from work, I shall look out for the cyclechat jerseys. 
If for some reason I don't see you there have a good ride.


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2009)

If I'm leaving the house at 6pm I'll be happy

I might on a good day be arriving home after a long day at the kids' gala show in bloody Catford of all places

Long and short is that I'll be going straight to London Fields as soon as I can manage, perhaps 7.30 give or take 30 minutes so suspect I'll see you all there

I can text/ring when I arrive, suggest we rdv at the same spot that me and Will met last time, bit of road to the left of the pub as you approach it from under the bridge, little fence and some grass on the left of it, pub on the right, but whatever really, near the pub though yeah, obviously


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> Surprisingly direct route that Aperitif  I take it is only a rough guide and will be far more zig zag on the day.
> 
> This is what I have in the Garmin for the outward trip.
> 
> ...



Steve - can't get your toaster route - is it a good link...or is it a premonition?


----------



## stevevw (3 Jul 2009)

Should be Ok now.

*MARTELLO St.
MARE STREET
CHURCH PATH
LOWER CLAPTON RD
POWERSCROFT RD
CHATSWORTH RD
LEA BRIDGE RD
Waltham Forest
Essex
EPPING FOREST
EPPING
NORTH WEALD
MORETON
FYFIELD
LEADEN RODING:
GT. DUNMOW
GT. BARDFIELD.
FINCHINGFIELD 
WETHERSFIELD
S. HEDINGHAM
C. HEDINGHAM
BULMER TYE
Suffolk
SUDBURY
GREAT WALDINGFIELD(feeding station in Village Hall)
MONKS ELEIGH 
BILDESTON
NEEDHAM MKT
CODDENHAM
HEMMINGSTONE
GOSBECK
HELMINGHAM
FRAMSDEN
CRETINGHAM
BRANDESTON
KETTLEBURGH
FRAMLINGHAM
BRUISYARD
PEASENHALL
SIBTON CHURCH
DARSHAM
WESTLETON
DUNWICH Village Hackney
DUNWICH Beach
sleep, swim, eat, drink.*


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2009)

yep ta.


----------



## Will1985 (3 Jul 2009)

Anybody bringing a camera? I'll see if I can borrow the parent's small one.


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2009)

I will, you'll have to prompt me though as I chronically bad at actually taking any pictures


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2009)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=12090&page=8

Last year's thread, apparently the last ten miles into Ipswich were 'agony, even freewheeling down hill'

gulp, don't recall that bit


----------



## 4F (3 Jul 2009)

Grrrrrrr light rain and showers now forecast overnight / early Sunday morning


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jul 2009)

*Considers fitting my brand new SKS mudgards to the road bike this evening....*

15 degrees and a slight tail wind. Looks like I'll get away with shorts


----------



## redjedi (3 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> *Considers fitting my brand new SKS mudgards to the road bike this evening....*
> 
> 15 degrees and a slight tail wind. Looks like I'll get away with shorts



 I haven't got mudguards yet (well I've got a front one, the rear one *was* on my bike). I may have to get some if it's going to rain.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Jul 2009)

Well I decided against it - think there might only be a slight chance of showers and not sure I can be arsed to fit them in the middle of summer


----------



## 4F (3 Jul 2009)

I agree, my race blades are staying in the shed.


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2009)

Duck, step away from the mudguards. Back to a glorious night now


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Jul 2009)

Yup took a stroll down to ASDA this morning about 7:30 and it was hot then! Custard Donuts count as carbs... right? 

Checked the pressure in my tyres and adjusted brakes and rear mech tension - heard a worrying intermittant noise from the freehub though.

Batteries for lights are charged and I will be having a nap this afternoon before embarkation to meet Luke on the way to Liverpool St...

SD


----------



## stevevw (4 Jul 2009)

Right boys just got back from Sainsbury's

24 Giant Granery Rolls
26 Flapjacks
Big box of Mushrooms
Bag of Tom's
18 Eggs
32 Slices of bacon
15 Cans of Stella
2 Bottles of Guinness. Any of you want one of these will have to fight me and Aperitif for them. 

I will be on the road in 1/2 hour to Dunwich and hope to see you all at Liverpool Street.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Jul 2009)

I think I love you Steve!


----------



## stevevw (4 Jul 2009)

Sorry boys forgot the red and brown sauce. Will try and remember enroute.


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2009)

Steve you are a bloody star, see you at liverpool street


----------



## andygates (4 Jul 2009)

Penny peloton (now sadly just one, mine bit me) will be leaving early as it's slow - so someone please come and nick the damn jersey off me


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2009)

andygates said:


> Penny peloton (now sadly just one, mine bit me) will be leaving early as it's slow - so someone please come and nick the damn jersey off me



Andy, will do


----------



## redjedi (4 Jul 2009)

stevevw said:


> Right boys just got back from Sainsbury's
> 
> 24 Giant Granery Rolls
> 26 Flapjacks
> ...



You are a star Steve.

I've just gor back from M&S, with chocolate brownies and flapjacks. From the LBS I got Powerbars, Powershots, caffeinated gel thingy, lucozade glucose tablets and hydration tablets. 
If anyone starts to lag on route, just ask me for a quick pick-me-up


----------



## Will1985 (4 Jul 2009)

Bike is in the car to get me to the station. Just need to decide on clothing - I can't believe it will be that cold tonight, and should be dry...


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jul 2009)

Where's Liverpool Street?


----------



## Andrij (4 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Where's Liverpool Street?



In Liverpool, obviously!


----------



## redjedi (4 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Where's Liverpool Street?




Sitting Duck knows, I hope.
Chelsea Bridge (north side) at 5.30pm if you want to follow him. 

I'll be leaving at just gone 4.30. I'll be going up to Hyde park, then right at Knightsbridge.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Jul 2009)

I have some Thorntons chocolate caramel square things and a bag of jellybabies - will pack a banana also (just to be healthy) 

SiS Electrolyte (lemon 'n' lime) in bottle 1
Blackcurrant High juice in bottle 2
Good ol' fashioned H20 in bladder

Got some pasta bubbling away that I will add some red pesto to right now... gettin' close


----------



## Andrij (4 Jul 2009)

G&T mixed; bacon sarnies, Soreen and chocolate packed. Let's see... Oh, yeah! Must get the bike ready...

_Bon chance_, y'all!


----------



## Will1985 (5 Jul 2009)

I'm back. I think it fair to say that we are all tired. Must go and have a shower then dose until the Tour starts on TV.


----------



## Tynan (5 Jul 2009)

How well prepared you all were. got to London Fields at 8.30 without any dinner, my pre booked train ticket, no longs, no spare pair of shorts for the supposed return leg and no waterprrofs of any descriptions

My desire for a beer was met with a polite but firm 'we had one, we've been waiting for you' oh well

an awful lot of bikes and riders, shags

off we went, loads of bikes wriggling through heavy traffic, the first flat was to an unfortunate all of 50 yards from the start, tubs I'm told

barely into Epping and I paid more attention to talking to Will than riding the bike, a coming together and staying togeher saw me and bike sprawling in the road, thankfully Will's posh bike sayed up, two sound chaps behind us picked my bike smartly from it positio lying in the opposite lane.

A quick check found a tad of roadrash to the right forearm and nothing else other than a bit sore to right collarbone, the bike was A1 other than the come off chain, even the mudguards were as they should be, no so much as a scuff yet found, yay, the much admired, ridicule and insulted new Assos shorts were seemingly unblemished, phew

erm, Will set off as he continued for the whole night, at a brisk (for me) pace that I could keep up with almost comfortably, plus he knew the route very well, lovely

hooge crowds and queues at the halfway stop, swamped, food was starting to run out as we left after a long wait in the queue, a tad chily but the shorts, base top and ss top I'd put on at the first stop saw me comfortably through the night, balmy it was, with a gentle but helpful tailwind.

The last 30 miles seemed to drag and a rear you knowwhat from a flint delayed us and slightly rattled me, Will shot off into the distance for the last few miles when it was clear that even an idiot like me would find his way, a welcome call from CC posse HQ that the first two riders were somehow there ahead of us, had laid out the table and chairs and were enjoying Stella1 at 6am, the rider with me at the time found that rather revolting, it sounded very good to me and spurred my cadence to leave him disgusted and eating dust

Arrived, hooge queue for the cafe that remained for hours, the cheeky campervan plus cheeky chaps was a welcome sight, a soothing cup of tea and can of stella was proffered and accepted and enjoyed to a backdrop of the hooge queue, soon to experince a prolonged shower.

Les autres rolled in soon after and the most excellent Stevevw got busy on a small stove doing bacon and egg butties for all, he let me have a go too, I added mushrooms to the menu and even some tomatoes for a second round of baps

pudding of tasty flapjacks and stella, I had four (stellas), yum

Will's dad arrived to share the load of taking us all plus Radius, on leave from being superior with the fixed types to our various destinations, brilliant

All thoughts of riding home were dropped, even the heavyweights showed no interest, the rather weary looking Aperitif reported 20 minutes sleep between FNRttC and back and setting off for the Dun RUn, lunacy

A bit of a crush of bikes anxious to get into the London train's Guard's carriage was resolved just about, he had room for hundreds, but it was making the train late, signal failures at Shenfield made that academic as we were routed in through some crazy lines via Forest Gate, Seven Kings and the like

Home, thank gawd, I pushed the bike from the station to the house, that weary

Me and Will averaged 17.2 mph he tells me, cor, but still beaten to the finish by the lead pair with an average of 15.something, how does that work, Will was incredulous

Anyhow, good night, good peoples, special mention to Stevevw for proving van, makings and a lift, excellent man, the idea of the hooge queue and then riding to Ipswich didn't appeal to anyone I suspect

There was a general feeling that the van shold be provided for all CC rides and Will insisted it be tricked out in CC livery

Right, washing, bathing and eating, I smell


----------



## Tynan (5 Jul 2009)

yikes a small hole in the shorts over the right cheek

that explains the lack of injury I suppose, the splendid Assos pad, hurray, too bad on the shorts though, boo


----------



## 4F (5 Jul 2009)

Nice ride and nice to meet you all. Had about an hours kip since getting home and feel rather knackered. Glad you managed to get on the train Tynan, it certainly looked like a bit of a mad scramble and free for all. Happy to report mine was the only bike on the train to Felixstowe so no such problems however the 4 miles home from there felt tough. Excellent facilities in the van Steve so special thanks for that and that Stella at 6:30 tasted bloddy good. Good to see the fatketeers getting to the breakfast point before the racing whippets and their various excuses of delays and exagerated average times 

Will do a bit more of a write up when I have woken up.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2009)

SittingDuck (Anthony), Will1985 ,Tynan, StevevW, moi,(me) Radius (Jack), rejedi, (Luke), 4F (Tony)

Big thanks to stevevw for organising the big spread - no demolition problems occured every time something was served up...it was like the CChat Dining Club,
And a special mention for Stephen1985, Father of Will, who dropped us three at Diss Station (and took this group photo for us)

And finally.
SittingDuck.
100 miles and more today...well done him - an inspiration for those taking up serious cycling.


----------



## MacB (5 Jul 2009)

good stuff guys and.........................

WAY TO GO SD


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Jul 2009)

Got home half an hour ago 
Been a long day - weekend... Slight cock up with the bike laden lorries meant delay and confusion but at least there was time to chill out on the beach when the sun came out.

Pleased to have done this monster ride and thanks to those who encouraged me to my first ton  Avg was 14.2 mph according to Garmin which I am bloody pleased with!

I didn't really know what to expect from this ride but it was tougher than I was anticipating. The casual average of 12mph that was touted in this thread was soon out of the window as the hammer went down for the 1st 25-30 miles and I was wondering if I had bitten of more then I could possibly chew. Dropped the pace a bit after one of our regroups and was helped along by RJ & Mr Teef... Thanks for coaxing me along the route fellas 

SPecial award of the day goes to Steve for stirling Bacon and Stella work at the final destination and to Tynan who has proved excellent short order chef potential 

Cheers All,
SD


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2009)

You are also getting used to having your photo taken.


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Jul 2009)

A leisurely pace this year, and thankfully I had food with me, so didn't need to queue for an hour at the feed station, whilst at Dunwich the queue was even longer, so we just turned around and got more food in a corner shop in Yoxford. I could certainly believe 800 or so set off. Not so so sure that many arrived though.

Only came across 1 case of abuse this year from a bloke driving a knackered estate car shouting "W*nker". Perhaps the chavs are getting better trained?

Maybe next year I'll take some waterproofs, as it got a bit wet heading back to Stowmarket, although I'd dried out by the time I got to the station. I'm certain I spotted the mysterious Pavel heading east for Dunwich around Saxton Green on the A1120, so he was probably another one who'd got a bit lost.


----------



## oscarplu (5 Jul 2009)

Respect and well done to all you guys and gals for completing this ride!! Although i live on the doorstep of the final destination i just didnt feel id be up to this ride. But hopefully next year with a few more miles under my belt!!!! Well done once again.


----------



## 4F (5 Jul 2009)

So set off from home at 15:00 hrs for the ride to the train station and upon arrival slightly concerned at the number of bikes waiting to board however all went on and seat taken for the ride to London. Got chatting to some lads from Harleston who seemed suprised at the intention I had for a pre ride guinness I was intending to consume pre start (purely for the protein levels). Train arrived on time and Will1985 appeared in the melee to reclaim bikes and we waited fro Stevevw to arrive.

Sitting duck and redjedi met us at Liverpool street with Mr Duck having to detour via Evans as he had proceeded to leave his bottles in the fridge at home and off we proceeded to London fields with a posse of others who thought we knew where we were going which Will sort of did. London fields found along with the pub in the park and extra cold guinness.

The park then filled over the next hour and a half with bikes of all sorts of shapes and sizes and an educated guess of the numbers in attendance was "a lot". Leyton condor and his mates arrived and we all lounged around on the grass unti Aperitif appeared and then we played the game of all waving at Tynan as he looked everywhere for us apart from where we were actually standing. It was agreed that we would give him 5 minutes before putting him out of his misery.

So the cyclechat peleton set off at 8:30 and then after we had got out of the suburbs of the smoke Steve must have had the smell of the bacon in his nose as he led the pelton out with a speed of 23 mph for the first 30 miles. We re-grouped in the layby just after the shell garage thinking Tynan and Will must have been ahead of us only to later find they had actually stopped at the garage.

A more sensible pace was then set and off we headed into the darkwilds of Essex following an almost endless stream of red flashing lights. After another re-group Tynan and Will appeared and we set off again.

At about 01:00 the mid way stop appeared with a monster queue however the tomato soup and roll was well worth the £ 2.00. Unknown to Steve and I Aperitif, SD and Redjedi and taken the opportunity to have a kip outside so Stevevw and I set off with 50 plus miles to go until Dunwich and I could almost smell and taste the prospect of an early morning Stella Artois.

Steve and I got to Wattisham as the dawn was rising and I was now on home turf and decided to head off like a bat out of hell down the hill into Neeedham market that I know so well. We stopped at Needham to await the others however it was at this point it started to rain and seeing the clear sky infront of us we decided to head into the nicer weather rather than sitting there getting drenched.

My local knowledge avoided the nasty little hill into Coddenham and the more scenic alternative road gave the opportunity of a jimmy riddle stop.

And off we went counting down the miles over the slightly hillier terrain. Up until this point the route had seemed almost downhill all the way with a nice tailwind so these bumps at this stage were unwelcome.

A few incidents of wrong turns followed however before we knew it the A12 had been crossed and the smell of the sea air in the nostrils helped the final assult to Dunwich and we arrived just after 06:30 with 112 miles showing on the speedo with an average speed of 15.5 mph.

Steve's van was located and picnic table, folding chairs, coffee and Mr Stella were administered and with no sign of Tynan or Will, we decided to phone Tynan to tell him that the bar had opened. 20 mins later they arrived and a little bit later the rain started in ernst with the rest of the cyclechat peleton following and the ensuring splendid breakfast 

The fatketeers having set up base camp






Mr Coffee and Mr Stella spy the approach of the racing whippets











Top breakfast then followed with lifts arranged to various rail stations and a top day.

Special thanks to Steve who arranged the breakfast and chef number 2 Tynan.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2009)

Speicher said:


> You are also getting used to having your photo taken.








Me. "Aw ant, you stopped! I wanted to get a shot of you sucking hard on that camelback teat - it would have made a great photo..."
Ant: 'You'll have to be a bit quicker than that mate!'







The ton-up merchant at the point of his century.
A big achievement big man - at the time we were chatting and you said you wouldn't have dreamed cycling 100 miles at this time last year. (let's not forget the rest of the miles also...) You're an inspiration to others who doubt and your teammates are proud of you.

Sorry about the speed gang session at the outset - it was massive fun but usually ends in the CycleChat exocet aka stevevw disappearing into the distance. Great terrain for that which turned into an arduous slog towards the end, under that drizzle. Check your Garmin calorie counter too! (Then go down the curry shop ) Well done.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Jul 2009)

lol - I am sooo photogenic! 

A fun experience had - well done one and all


----------



## 4F (5 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> SittingDuck (Anthony), Will1985 ,Tynan, StevevW, moi, Radius (Jack), Red Jedi, (Luke)



ahem


----------



## Baggy (5 Jul 2009)

Well done one and all 
An extra special well done to those who completed it on Bromptons, a penny farthing, or a wobblebike  You're all barking.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> ahem



Tony - I sincerely apologise! My excuse was that by the time I got to that end of the photo, I had fallen asleep on the keyboard! 
Sorted.


----------



## Tynan (5 Jul 2009)

4 hours kips, refreshed (and sore, road rash mostly, I found all of it when I slipped in a hot bath)

brill pictures gents, thanks, and well done base camp crew, there's no arguing with you getting there first, I'm still bemused how but whatever

really good do, thanks to all


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2009)

And, Tynan - let us not forget your contribution. An instant camp chef - ready to serve!  And your words are well said.
Brilliant, by the way, that you felt so 'at home' with the Stella, at only 08:00 
But steve's forethought was the mortar to join us CycleChat bricks together.
Thanks steve.
Another useful experience...perhaps next year <runs and hides> there will be a... oh never mind, just an idea...

Good clean, gentle fun.


----------



## Tynan (5 Jul 2009)

I with next year as i was this time last year, done and nfw again next year, ditto any other sort of distance ride

sigh

but it was hugely enjoyable to be caning along with Will and reeling in almost everything we saw, walk in the park for Will I'm sure but to keep that sort of pace for mile after mile was very satifying for me

I though Steve lived local, he's drived that van over a hundred miles to position it there

I'd gush more but he'd done it already for himself and stocked it with ludicrous quantities of good things for us later, and then transported us to Ipswich station, with only one quick nap while bombing down the A road moment, how we laughed


----------



## Radius (6 Jul 2009)

Good ride that, _so_ many many many thanks to The Camper Van Breakfast Crew, wonderful service, lots of food, and just what we (I!) needed. Brilliant! Thanks to Will n Dad for lift too!
Mileage was 143.38 in the end, not bad. Thanks to Martin for making some over-exaggerated remark about my level of education or somesuch! (and for the company on the return trip, Luke included!). Will PM re ticket repayment, bloody inbred dodgy country ticket machines.


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jul 2009)

Radius said:


> Thanks to Martin for making some over-exaggerated remark about my level of education or somesuch!


Didn't they teach you basic ornithology at school?


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Jul 2009)

Looked great guys, well done!


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

They are estimating that over 1000 took part this year as over 900 breakfasts in Dunwich were sold


----------



## Dan B (6 Jul 2009)

That tallies with what I heard: 500+ coach places booked, and usually the same number again who make their own way home.

Which in my case was back to friend's house near Ipswich (add 25 miles ish to total) and get driven home from there. Sorry I didn't catch up with you guys much, I was doing this one with the skating folk
[*]. 

[*] That is, we weren't actually skating to Dunwich, but we're all in the same club and we cycle too


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> They are estimating that over 1000 took part this year *as over 900 breakfasts in Dunwich were sold*



I promise I wasn't responsible for any of these orders, after you lot left!


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

Report from Barry of Southwark cyclists follows here
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/southwarkcyclists/message/7627


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2009)

coruskate said:


> That tallies with what I heard: 500+ coach places booked, and usually the same number again who make their own way home.
> 
> Which in my case was back to friend's house near Ipswich (add 25 miles ish to total) and get driven home from there. Sorry I didn't catch up with you guys much, I was doing this one with the skating folk
> [*].
> ...



Hi coruskate, I saw the you with fellow Skaters taking a break under the trees toward the latter part of the ride with our FNRttC friend who sports the World Champ's jersey and cycles in chef's plimsolls .

I chatted to another one wearing the London Skaters (neat jersey btw) jersey on Sunday afternoon. Bit of a racing snake - nearer my age than yours I would imagine - who said that they turned up at Dunwich at about ten past five that morning and had no problem getting a breakfast. The café must have done a roaring trade. (Which is why us lot were so lucky to have campervanman in our troupe).


----------



## Dan B (6 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Hi coruskate, I saw the you with fellow Skaters taking a break under the trees toward the latter part of the ride with our FNRttC friend who sports the World Champ's jersey and cycles in chef's plimsolls .


In the rain in Westleton? We'd arrived, breakfasted and left again by then, but were waiting for a friend who was behind us.


Aperitif said:


> I chatted to another one wearing the London Skaters (neat jersey btw) jersey on Sunday afternoon. Bit of a racing snake - nearer my age than yours I would imagine - who said that they turned up at Dunwich at about ten past five that morning and had no problem getting a breakfast.


I forgot to ask the front group (actually, pair) what time they arrived, but they were still in the queue for the cafe when we got there at ~6:15 (give or take 15 minutes, I think). Mind you, afaik it only opens at 6 anyway...

I could be wrong, I wasn't taking much in by then.


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

coruskate said:


> In the rain in Westleton? We'd arrived, breakfasted and left again by then, but were waiting for a friend who was behind us.
> 
> they were still in the queue for the cafe when we got there at ~6:15 (give or take 15 minutes, I think). Mind you, afaik it only opens at 6 anyway...



It was due to open at 6 however actually opened earlier and was serving breakfasts from 04:30 according to a friend who arrived early doors having decided not to stop at the mid point melee


----------



## leyton condor (6 Jul 2009)

Absolutely top ride.
It was good to meet a few of you guys in the park prior to the ride and glad to hear that you all made it through and had a good time.
It took us a while longer than anticipated, mainly to us having rather old jackets which had lost most (if not all) of their proofing so we spent a while sheltering under a tree 9 miles out until the dry bit underneath got too small for us.
I must admit to having a few dark moments (which could be solved by sleeping prior to, bringing a bit more food and being less tight and buying a waterproof that is just that) but I can't wait for next year.
See you all then.


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

2010 date, July 24th / 25th


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2009)

The café on the beach was open from 04:30 I understood from the chap I spoke with. He got off at Shenfield (with Wowbagger, as it happens) and wore 'Road ID' on his right arm. Must have been the same pair of guys.

Pleased to say hello too Leyton C. One of our number introduced you in the park and I was still waking up from Friday looking at all the Condors rolling around me thinking "Leyton Condor? what's that? - before the penny dropped!  Next year you say? Never <runs>


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jul 2009)

Is it time to make a 2010 thread then?? 

I had an idea for decorating stevevw's van without having to paint it - get some magnet pictures (a bit like the L-plate ones but bigger) made up with the CC logo.

I saw the London Speed Skaters kit as well - very swish. Way better than the design everyone was wearing last year at the Dun Run.


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

Maybe next year a gazebo, sun loungers and a 5 x 3 metre cycle chat flag to announce our presence ?


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> Maybe next year a gazebo, sun loungers and a 5 x 3 metre cycle chat flag to announce our presence ?


That would be nice. I also suggest a handful of soigneuses.


----------



## MacB (6 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> Maybe next year a gazebo, sun loungers and a *5 x 3 metre cycle chat flag* to announce our presence ?



Your CC shirt would do the flag bit


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2009)

Pow!  Steady the buffs...or CycleChat will be going the way of ACF - but with real blood.

Yeah - let's all do it there and back next year. What are we - men or mice?


----------



## Tynan (6 Jul 2009)

What was with the panicking over what was no more than light rain, I was quite happy in an ss top plus base, it was never heavy enough to get wet let alone cold, me and Will rode right through it, as every single tree or shelter saw people pulling on waterproofs

in our bid to be first there, ish, we were gurgling with clear at a hundred odd scalps so easily taken

so well over a year to the next one, I'm there, last year took a long while to wear off, this year was good fun, perhaps (fact) the last 30 were a slog but the car park was genuine quality and more than made up for the last 30, if we see numbers like last year, I reckon pack the halfway meal and crack on, even with an hour break that has to save an hour, all the more stella time, I reckon that ride is teetering on the bring of going the way of the L2B and the like, mobs of casual riders clogging it all up

cooking was a pleasure, once I'd got the hang of the four foot ceiling and the small pan I was rolling, I was rather sad when everyone was full

gawd, I skimmed the Barry blog, people actually called his mobile to say that they were lost?

and people stuck their bikes on the trucks without having paid/booked?

I'd have fixed that one easy, check no-one got on the caoches without a ticket and see who's left whimpering outside the coach doors, I lke to see people get home from there without a bike, in cycle kit


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Your CC shirt would do the flag bit



 If you were located any closer Al I would pop over and find an alternative storage location for your butterfly bars !!


----------



## 4F (6 Jul 2009)

Tynan I agree, a bit of light rain and the amount of people sheltering was suprising. If anything I found it rather refreshing. 

Maybe I could park the company car in Needham Market next time as an alternative "Cycle Chat only" mid point stop or just crack on and go for a 04:30 hrs Stella time in Dunwich.


----------



## Tynan (6 Jul 2009)

dunno about crack on, I think that halfway break and something to eat is necessary for all but the hot shots

suspect the hot fod, even it was only a cuppa and a soup makes a difference to a body in the wee hours

I saw some of the experienced type had camper stoves to heat stuff up on

4.30 stella time ...

sounds messy


----------



## Dan B (6 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> The café on the beach was open from 04:30 I understood from the chap I spoke with. He got off at Shenfield (with Wowbagger, as it happens) and wore 'Road ID' on his right arm


Ah, that'd be Ray, then. Yes, he's a bit fast on two wheels these days - he also rides with a proper cycling club, although I can't remember which (may be Glendene).


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Yeah - let's all do it there and back next year. What are we - men or mice?



Squeek, squeek... *squeeeek*!


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2009)

Just to let you all know I have had two Bacon, mushroom & tomato rolls with brown sauce for my lunch today. I now feel really full and a bit sick, strange it was not like that on Sunday perhaps I should have had a Stella as well. 

I was going to say we should get better organised for next years ride but as Will has a new thread up I think we should be fine. I will get hold of at least one more stove for next year. And we could do with more chairs, tables and a gazebo or two. Tynan can then cook standing up.

Which one of you once had a Racetech Jacket? It is in the van and of no use to any of the Fatketeers so get in touch and I will get it to you.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2009)

That's Radius' jacket steve - beanpole deluxe...he realised that he left it behind.


----------



## stevevw (7 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> That's Radius' jacket steve - beanpole deluxe...he realised that he left it behind.



Thanks I will PM him later.


----------



## redjedi (7 Jul 2009)

Well I finally get a chance to write something, and although it was a hard slog I think I quite enjoyed the ride (although other parts of me didn't ,must go and make some adjustments to the saddle in a minute )

Set off at 4.45 on Saturday to mee SittingDuck at Chelsea bridge. Not remembering to account for mid afternoon traffic meant I arrive a little late. Onwards we went until I spotted that SD's water bottles were no where to be seen, led to improptued stop at a bike shop (just 5 mins before they closed).

Fully bottled up, we made our way to Liverpool street to meet Will1985, 4F and SteveVW before going to the start at London fields. 

This was when we hade our first Garmin-moment, or rather lack of. 5 cylists, 3 with state of the art GPS systems and yet still we had trouble negotiating the few miles to the park. Will finally worked it out from memory and a little help from his computerised friend.

London fields was already packed with bikes and riders of all shapes and sizes as far as the eye could see. So we claimed our spot near the pub and the start and waited for the others to join us. 

_




_

Beer was consumed, SD's water bottles were filled with various liquids, and route directions were purchased (4f an myself not entirelly filled with confidence by the Garmin action so far  )

Aperitif was the first to arrive, surprising bright for someone who had already done 100+ the night before 

Tynan was the last to arrive, and was dissapointed to hear that we had already taken liquid refreshment and were ready for the off, and off we did.

Getting out of London was as bad as it could have been. Our group was split by traffic and lights but there were plenty of other cyclist around to keep us company. Apertif and myself followed a lady on a unicycle (a FNRttC'er, I forget name) for a few miles before steaming onwards to catch up the others. 

4F, SD and SteveVW had stopped in a layby for us. No sign of Will or Tynan (who, we later found out had stopped 20m earlier in the garage), so on we went.

From here my mind goes a bit hazy. A pace was set of approx 20mph which was gamely matched by myself and SD for a few hours, but eventually we had to slow down for fear of not making the halfway stop, let alone the finish. An un-scheduled stop allowed for SD to fix his water supply and I re-filled water bottles in a "local" pub. Gawped at as I wondered in, a cheery bar lady filled our bottles and called us all mad 

Another re-group saw us re-joined by Will and Tynan.

The relentless pace was continued, and stupidly I tried to keep up, using Steve's glow-in-the-dark shoes as a marker. I didn't last long and slowed to let the others catch up. They soon did only to find Steve was with them. Who had I been following??? 

The last 20 miles leading upto the half way re-fuel were very tough for me. Stuck in no-mans land between the whippets, hunting a good spot in the food queue, and Aperitif keeping Sittingduck company, I found myself dwindling. My legs were on auto-pilot and a decent pace but I found myself struggling to stay awake, The purrrr of my new campag wheel and the burn of my new, and in-appropietly setup saddle, were the only things keeping me awake .

Halfway point reached, queue very uninviting, pavement suddenly looked very comfy, and 20 winks were taken. Aperitif finally showed signs of being human  and also fell asleep by the side of the road.

The second half was just Aperitif, SittingDuck and myself. The other 4 had ploughed on past us and were looking for bacon rolls, beer and a beach.

We continued at a much more civilised pace, stopping after 25 miles for a rest, food and to give directions at a very misleading junction next to a very attractive pink thatched cottage.

Energy gel was consumed for the first and last time 

The second half of the Run was much more pleasent. The red sunrise energising us all,......until the rain came 

The youthful legs, and new company of Radius also helped to eat up the final miles. Stopping briefly to recognise the new member of the CC Centurians - SittingDuck 

We then took a bit of a detour. Sittingduck's Garmin taking us in one direction*, but screams of "no" were taking us in a different direction. These "very helpful" ridiers were no were to be seen when a turn was obviously called for, and the remaining route was ridden by just the 4 of us (someone else had taken our lead).

*SD's route would have worked out just fine and put us back on the planned route with only a slight variance, this detour was in no way a computerised failure

A brief stint on the A12 finally let us see signs to Dunwich and sighs of relief were heard for miles around. 
Another sign of "Dunwich 2.5m" had obviously been moved in-land by about 3 miles  and although it was the final run "down" to the coast, there were a surprising number of ups to get there.
Radius and myself could smell the sea air, the CC Cafe and anticipating the next hill to be the last hill (at least 6 times) we pushed on and opened a small gap to SD and 'teef.

The sight of a white VW camper and 4 men in lycra waving, had never been so welcome.

Bacon butties and beer at 7.40am, what a nice way to start end a day.

_









_


----------



## MacB (7 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> The sight of a white VW camper and 4 men in lycra waving, had never been so welcome.



there's a line I bet you thought you'd never use

good write up Red, are you happy with the new bike, saddle position aside?


----------



## Tynan (7 Jul 2009)

that sounds like my ride last year jedi, I just made the stop and struggled second half

I think one under the belt make you far more confident the second time around

and the campervan beat the shoot out of that queue for the cafe, it's a very good cafe once you in and sat down but far too many people

far too many people anyway

I've never a seen a group disintegrate so rapidly every single time within seconds

but we at least stuck together in pairs at least, let me tell you, riding that second half before dawn on your tod is one to avoid


----------



## redjedi (7 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Squeek, squeek... *squeeeek*!



Is that your back wheel playing up again?


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2009)

redjedi said:


> Is that your back wheel playing up again?



No - that sounds more like a squeeling pig


----------



## redjedi (7 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> there's a line I bet you thought you'd never use
> 
> good write up Red, are you happy with the new bike, saddle position aside?




I'll be a lot happier once I get it fully adjusted, but it's nicer to ride than my old bike, just needs a little tweaking.


----------



## BigSteev (7 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> with our FNRttC friend who sports the World Champ's jersey and cycles in chef's plimsolls .



That'd would be me I guess.  Chef's plimsolls indeed! I'll have you know I was wearing a pair of Vans that were devoid of chequers.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

Hi Big Steev - didn't mean to offend but I reckon that when the skaters did their last FNRttC to Brighton...and there were quite a few of you...you were up Turners Hill like a whippet and I noticed those chequered shoes!

Q. "Have you ever ridden in chef's plimsolls?"


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)




----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2009)

those useless hiviz tops not being any use again I see


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

Tynan said:


> those useless hiviz tops not being any use again I see



Settle


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

BigSteev said:


> That'd would be me I guess.  Chef's plimsolls indeed! I'll have you know I was wearing a pair of Vans that were devoid of chequers.








This is what I was referring to


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

My first Dunwich Dynamo!
Undertaken (and overtaken) in good company. It was lovely to do a commute + and arrive, via Islington, to London Fields and meet for a culmination of all the chit chat of previous weeks - the Ride to Suffolk. A few exchanges and banter heading out of London were the order of the day. I was not 100% alert - sluggish is the word - nevertheless, we were soon opening out into the night - like sparkly fireworks in various arrays - speed, colour, light trails - quite a staggering amount of twinkle. If you haven't done a night ride - do it. Cateye heaven!

At the halfway point there was a massive queue! I met lovely Katie from yacf (Her-Welshness) - she called me by my 'proper' name and I was not computing. Got it in the end and we chatted for a few minutes. I had seen her at the start and at points during, in a decent group, so she was being well looked after. (Also thanked Charlotte 'en route' for producing the Friday Night video - the thought of which makes me try to whistle the 'Pastoral' ad nauseam.)
Tried to sleep, dozed off, but it was chilly for me. 4F's idea of a top secret midway refuelling waggon is a very good idea. I stumbled over bikes and 

people to refill the water bottles - it didn't strike me as too extreme at the time but on reflection...hmmm...extreme enough.





People and bikes - all horizontal!

Luke, Ant and I revved up and pulled out of the feeding point. Not fed, but rested. At this point I'd like to give another pat on the back to Ant / Sittingduck for his navigating skills. Always on course. Eveyone will say "It's easy to follow" but his direction finding was spot on -even when advised by others that he was wrong. Many times we hit junctions with cyclists circling like moths around a lamp...it's ok being a tearaway if you know where you are going! Foot fatigue was setting in for 'duck' and we timed our break perfectly, opposite a typical Suffolk dwelling.






It was good to stop, shelter from the persistent drizzle, chat to a few others and it was Luke's pleasure to wayfind for plenty of riders who would otherwise have gone steaming onwards. "If only Charlotte and her 'Ordinary' had passed that cottage"...it was not to be, obviously, and we restarted.
This last section was not easy. Radius had now joined up with CycleChat again, having had enough of London Fixed Grub and Sausage Snatchers and he, being young, led the way. Sitting duck got a hundred miles under his belt and our four arrived on the beach to be greeted by yet another very hungry fluorescent caterpillar, queueing its way to the café door!

Fortunately, steve has brains - and a VW campervan! He saved the day for the dishevelled CycleChat team. In fact, he made the day, because we were able to be together, eat together and share experience together - rather than be strung out all over the place. The restaurant service was excellent, and even the sous-chef played a key part in drinking all the beer rejuvenating us.





Super steve at work





ably assisted by '(west) ham and eggs with mushroom" Tynan!





Parking was plentiful for the breakfast peloton





And in the lounge, 4F - Tony - was enjoying his fifth beer , only half past seven, or was it one over the eight  

As we drank more tea, and chatted etc, a woman parked up and four hairy greyhounds bounded out, with a little absent minded thing that must have been the woman's husband.





She's wrestling with 'Rhett'...again!

Crikey! She was like a sergeant major, barking louder than her pets. Off they went, in hot pursuit of mischief, not taking a blind bit of notice. 'Rhett', one of the dogs preferred our company and kept coming back. He loved Tynan, so we know it was either a Stella drinking dog or Ty had been serving the bacon with his fingers!





Good ole Rhett - "Yes I know they're lurchers and not 'hairy greyhounds madam" Must be lovely to be able to keep four of them.

The rain had put paid to everyone's ambitions of cycling back. I was pretty tired anyway, but even Will didn't fancy it. 
Luckily for us, because Will's smashing Dad came to the rescue and we got a lift to Diss and.
It was quite a tug to Diss actually, and the soporific Volvo hum plus snuggly warmth was too much to resist.





Luke exchanging the Dun Run for the Diss Dribble...

I bought a train ticket home.
Which was ok I suppose. Wowbagger got on at the next stop - solo with his tandem. I got up to help him load on but couldn't get out the door as I didn't know how to... (Poor Nutkin, his stoker had ground to a halt despite stirling efforts apparently.) He obligingly consumed our spare sarnies, before alighting at Shenfield. (Home of the mouseketeer kebab shop).
Radius, redjedi and I arrived at Liverpool Street not exactly ready for action - it took me a while to get my legs turning properly. (Once again I tried to set off with cleat covers in place).
We crossed the Thames asap, and Jack zoomed away in his homeward direction. Luke and I were going towards Brentford, so re-crossed and followed the Embankment, ducked up to Admiralty Arch for a quiet spin through to Hyde Park, but no. All coned off for tourist purposes etc...
We skirted around clockwise and lo! Cones again. Hyde Park Corner came, High Street Ken, the old man on a bike dummying left and turning sharp right, impatient motorists - we were back!
At Hammersmith a bloke in a white something or other nearly scored a stereo left hook when he appered in front of us - don't think Luke would have been too pleased had that heap made contact with his new cycle. Anyway - a grand weekend - my thanks to all who contributed...even the miserable jobsworth on Diss station. (Life's too short mate.)
I suggest that anyone who does this trip is not using a new saddle, does a few 'grand tours' to test out the comfort of bike, clothes etc and that, where possible, latch onto a campervan toting character toute de suite! Also take plenty of varied food, not just sweeties, think carefully about clothing; and just do it!
SO far, in 2009, I have had so much fun and watched so many folk take pleasure from their cycling, it always seems that the next one will be an anti-climax.
So far, I'm wrong again.
Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Tynan (8 Jul 2009)

good work fella

That's Radius stroking the dog surely?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2009)

Of course! You cannot hold a can in each hand and stroke a dog - but the dog is thinking "I'll love Tynan next year when he gives me bacon"


----------



## Radius (8 Jul 2009)

Yep thems me legs 



Aperitif said:


> Radius had now joined up with CycleChat again, having had enough of London Fixed Grub and Sausage Snatchers and he, being young, led the way.



General 'ha'.


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

You need to shave those legs Radius, you have really let them go


----------



## Radius (8 Jul 2009)

I refuse, and you should see my bum-fluff face


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

Radius said:


> I refuse, and you should see my bum-fluff face



my eldest shaved for the first time at the weekend, he was getting pretty woolly. What I really liked was that he just did it, helped himself to my razor and, naturally, no concept of cleaning said razor

good write up Teef, look forward to this for next year


----------



## Radius (8 Jul 2009)

Heh, I've got my own electric now but yes I probably did the same (it was a while ago tho!). At least this one does look fairly like 'real' beard-material, bit ginger tho, not sure about that


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

Radius said:


> I refuse, and you should see my bum-fluff face



They are your legs on the left ?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2009)

Leccy razors - them's the Devil's work


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jul 2009)

Cheers CoG, you should come next year... there will be a CC peleton at this rate 

Confession time: It was not Teef that took us (and some hangers on) up the A12  It was me & my wonderful Garmin  Got us there though... would have taken a few wrong turns on the night without it!

SD


----------



## 4F (8 Jul 2009)

To avoid the A12 there was a very small left turn and Steve and I nearly went flying past it had it not been from someone coming out of the junction who was already on his way back


----------



## MacB (8 Jul 2009)

4F said:


> To avoid the A12 there was a very small left turn and Steve and I nearly went flying past it had it not been from someone coming out of the junction who was already on his way back



literally flying as I think they were in the taxi by then


----------



## BigSteev (8 Jul 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Hi Big Steev - didn't mean to offend but I reckon that when the skaters did their last FNRttC to Brighton...and there were quite a few of you...you were up Turners Hill like a whippet and I noticed those chequered shoes!
> 
> Q. "Have you ever ridden in chef's plimsolls?"



No offence taken, you'd have to try much harder for that


----------



## Radius (8 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Leccy razors - them's the Devil's work



But so much easier than attacking your face with a razorblade.


----------

